# EOP Surf Report + SURPRISE Catch



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Ran a little East of Portofino this morning with lines in before 10 am. Water was a little muddy in close, changing to green further out. Bite was steady with a mix of Pompano, Whiting & Bluefish. Only one Hardhead Cat managed to get up in the mix. Bite cooled off for a bit till one of my big rods goes off and bends the sandspike while I see a fish blow up on the surface. Fought the fish to the beach & surfed em in on a wave onto the sand. Measured 35" to the fork & is the first Cobia I have caught off the beach in 40 years of surf fishing. All fish were taken on peeled shrimp.


----------



## Rockfish Coosa (Mar 22, 2019)

Great catch man, especially the cobia!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Awesome job dude!!!!!!!! I with John B could do that!!!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

That's cool!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Every time I have a rod bow over I'm hoping it's this, but it's always a dang redfish 

So awesome, congrats!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Awesome ! :thumbup:


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks! Just a heads up for anyone heading to that stretch of beach in the next few days, the dog flies were chewing pretty good ... bring some pants or repellent.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Wow go get a lotto ticket!


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

We were about 3/4 of a mile east of portofino yesterday from 4-730pm. Caught 3 whiting, a huge black drum and probably 2 dozen catfish. Not sure what we were doing wrong. Had 7 poles with shrimp, live fleas, and fish bites.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

DANG what a surprise!!! Great day fer ya brother!!!


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Keithcooking said:


> We were about 3/4 of a mile east of portofino yesterday from 4-730pm. Caught 3 whiting, a huge black drum and probably 2 dozen catfish. Not sure what we were doing wrong. Had 7 poles with shrimp, live fleas, and fish bites.


You might:

1) Scout out another location.

2) Go lighter on all your rig components.

3) I've been doing good on peeled shrimp, some on fish bites & not much on fleas so far this year.

Hope this helps! Move around & you'll locate 'em.


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

I appreciate it. Going to try again sat morning around same area just different cut.


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

The Sand Flea flavord fish bites have been producing for me...the real deal keeps getting the Heisman from the fish so far.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

nice cobia!!! AWESOME, that’s my dream too!


----------



## Strickly Fishin' (Sep 16, 2009)

Good going! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I have to ask, how is everybody going about getting peeled shrimp to fish with? Are bait shops selling them this way or are you buying them and peeling them? Cook and then peel? Sorry, just noticed everyone as of late is using "peeled shrimp" with great success and have never heard of this before.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

69Viking said:


> I have to ask, how is everybody going about getting peeled shrimp to fish with? Are bait shops selling them this way or are you buying them and peeling them? Cook and then peel? Sorry, just noticed everyone as of late is using "peeled shrimp" with great success and have never heard of this before.


Cup of fresh dead (from the live shrimp tank) at the bait shop. Typically about $4.... holds up better than frozen. You peel em. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah fresh dead, never frozen.


----------



## Swampass (Jul 4, 2016)

Joe pattis 3$ lb for smallest they have


----------

